# HP Deskjet 6988 hplip + CUPS, over usb, problems [solved]

## h2sammo

from lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:8804 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 6980 series
```

the recommended driver is hplip

```

localhost Documents # emerge -pv hplip 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.9.12-r1  USE="X hpcups hpijs libnotify qt4 static-ppds udev-acl -doc -fax -minimal -new-hpcups -parport -policykit -scanner -snmp" 0 kB

```

these are the groups my user (bobby) is in:

```
localhost Documents # groups bobby

lp wheel floppy audio cdrom video usb users portage plugdev vmware games bobby

```

i have added the printer over the CUPS browser interface and is allowing me to print test pages from there (i think i am logged in as root when i do anything fro that interface). i cannot however print anything from the user.

ALSO

when i run "hp-setup" for the first time as root to setup the hplip HP driver, i can never complete as the GUI will not let me select the PPD file - some error with the file browser in KDE... this PPD file has been succesfully selected by the CUPS interface however.

error:

```
 KPluginLoader::load: The plugin "libkfilemodule" doesn't contain a kde_plugin_verification_data structure
```

if i run the HP configuration from user, it never even FINDS the printer.

EDIT: i ran the same command from gnome (so it used gtk and not qt4) and the file browser operated fine. The problems mentioned with not seeing CUPS still occur as you can see below

any ideas?Last edited by h2sammo on Tue Apr 27, 2010 3:58 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## bobspencer123

I think you want to have -hpijs and -static-ppds and rebuild package and go from there.

edit: might also want to add lpadmin to groups.

----------

## h2sammo

it seems CUPS is not being seen by the driver... even though it is on. I have tried restarting it, and re-emerging it, same result.

```
Checking for CUPS...                                                           e                                                                                                                                 

rror: Status: (Not available. CUPS may not be installed or not running.)
```

```
C                                                                                                                               

hecking for dependency: CUPS - Common Unix Printing System...

error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Please make sure t                                                                                                                                 

hat this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.
```

```
bobby@localhost ~ $ hp-check

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.10.2)

Dependency/Version Check Utility ver. 14.3

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Note: hp-check can be run in three modes:

1. Compile-time check mode (-c or --compile): Use this mode before compiling the

HPLIP supplied tarball (.tar.gz or .run) to determine if the proper dependencies

are installed to successfully compile HPLIP.                                    

2. Run-time check mode (-r or --run): Use this mode to determine if a distro    

supplied package (.deb, .rpm, etc) or an already built HPLIP supplied tarball   

has the proper dependencies installed to successfully run.                      

3. Both compile- and run-time check mode (-b or --both) (Default): This mode    

will check both of the above cases (both compile- and run-time dependencies).   

Saving output in log file: hp-check.log

Initializing. Please wait...                                                    

---------------

| SYSTEM INFO |

---------------

Basic system information:

Linux localhost 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP PREEMPT Wed Mar 31 14:36:51 CDT 2010 i68                                                                                                                                 

6 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Distribution:

gentoo 0.0

Checking Python version...

OK, version 2.6.4 installed

Checking PyQt 4.x version...

OK, version 4.7 installed.

Checking for CUPS...                                                           e                                                                                                                                 

rror: Status: (Not available. CUPS may not be installed or not running.)

Checking for dbus/python-dbus...                                               d                                                                                                                                 

bus daemon is running.

python-dbus version: 0.83.0

------------------------------------

| COMPILE AND RUNTIME DEPENDENCIES |

------------------------------------

note: To check for compile-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -c p                                                                                                                                 

arameter (ie, hp-check -c).

note: To check for run-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -r param                                                                                                                                 

eter (ie, hp-check -r).

                                                                               C                                                                                                                                 

hecking for dependency: CUPS - Common Unix Printing System...

error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Please make sure t                                                                                                                                 

hat this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.

Checking for dependency: CUPS devel- Common Unix Printing System development fil                                                                                                                                 

es...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: CUPS image - CUPS image development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: DBus - Message bus system...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: GhostScript - PostScript and PDF language interpreter a                                                                                                                                 

nd previewer...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libcrypto - OpenSSL cryptographic library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libjpeg - JPEG library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libnetsnmp-devel - SNMP networking library development                                                                                                                                  

files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libpthread - POSIX threads library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libtool - Library building support services...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libusb - USB library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: make - GNU make utility to maintain groups of programs.                                                                                                                                 

..

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: PIL - Python Imaging Library (required for commandline                                                                                                                                  

scanning with hp-scan)...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: PolicyKit - Administrative policy framework...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP func                                                                                                                                 

tionality may not function properly.

Checking for dependency: PyQt 4 DBus - DBus Support for PyQt4...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python DBus - Python bindings for DBus...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python devel - Python development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python libnotify - Python bindings for the libnotify De                                                                                                                                 

sktop notifications...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python XML libraries...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python 2.3 or greater - Required for fax functionality.                                                                                                                                 

..

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python 2.2 or greater - Python programming language...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Reportlab - PDF library for Python...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: scanimage - Shell scanning program...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: xsane - Graphical scanner frontend for SANE...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP func                                                                                                                                 

tionality may not function properly.

----------------------

| HPLIP INSTALLATION |

----------------------

Currently installed HPLIP version...

HPLIP 3.10.2 currently installed in '/usr/share/hplip'.

Current contents of '/etc/hp/hplip.conf' file:

# hplip.conf.  Generated from hplip.conf.in by configure.

[hplip]

version=3.10.2

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

ppdbase=/usr/share/ppd

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.10.2

html=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.10.2/html

icon=/usr/share/applications

cupsbackend=/usr/libexec/cups/backend

cupsfilter=/usr/libexec/cups/filter

drv=/usr/share/cups/drv/hp

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]

network-build=yes

pp-build=no

gui-build=yes

scanner-build=no

fax-build=yes

dbus-build=yes

cups11-build=no

doc-build=no

shadow-build=no

hpijs-install=yes

foomatic-drv-install=no

foomatic-ppd-install=yes

foomatic-rip-hplip-install=no

hpcups-install=yes

cups-drv-install=no

cups-ppd-install=yes

internal-tag=3.10.2rc1.9

restricted-build=no

ui-toolkit=qt4

qt3=no

qt4=yes

policy-kit=yes

hpijs-only-build=no

lite-build=no

udev-acl-rules=yes

hpcups-only-build=no

hpijs-only-build=no

Current contents of '/var/lib/hp/hplip.state' file:

# hplip.state - HPLIP runtime persistent variables. 

[plugin]

installed=0

eula=0

Current contents of '~/.hplip/hplip.conf' file:

[installation]

version = 3.10.2rc1.9

date_time = 04/21/10 11:21:54

--------------------------

| DISCOVERED USB DEVICES |

--------------------------

                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

 Device URI                        Model                 

  --------------------------------  ----------------------

  hp:/usb/Deskjet_6980_series?seri  HP Deskjet 6980 series

  al=MY85F2R05204YX                                       

---------------------------------

| INSTALLED CUPS PRINTER QUEUES |

---------------------------------

                                                                                

/usr/bin/lpstat

---------------

Type: Unknown

Device URI: Unable to connect to server

---------------------

| PYTHON EXTENSIONS |

---------------------

Checking 'cupsext' CUPS extension...

OK, found.

Checking 'pcardext' Photocard extension...

OK, found.

Checking 'hpmudext' I/O extension...

OK, found.

                                                                                

-----------------

| USB I/O SETUP |

-----------------

Checking for permissions of USB attached printers...

HP Device 0x8804 at 001:002: 

    Device URI: hp:/usb/Deskjet_6980_series?serial=MY85F2R05204YX

    Device node: /dev/bus/usb/001/002

    Mode: 0664                                                                 g                                                                                                                                 

etfacl: Removing leading '/' from absolute path names

# file: dev/bus/usb/001/002

# owner: root

# group: lp

user::rw-

group::rw-

other::r--

---------------

| USER GROUPS |

---------------

                                                                               l                                                                                                                                 

p wheel floppy audio cdrom video games usb users lpadmin portage bobby plugdev v                                                                                                                                 

mware

-----------

| SUMMARY |

-----------

error: 4 errors and/or warnings.

Please refer to the installation instructions at:

http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html

Done.

```

Last edited by h2sammo on Wed Apr 21, 2010 8:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## h2sammo

ok i was able to print as user bobby from the CUPS interface. I cannot however get office, adobereader, evince, okular, etc to see my printer and print from it. 

the HP status service sees the printer and it prompted me when i printed from CUPS. it is NOT however setup from hp-setup. it has always complained that  *Quote:*   

>  the printer queue has failed

  and i should restart/start CUPS (which of course IS already started).

any ideas?

----------

## bobspencer123

did you try my suggestions above? and do you have "cups" use flag for packages like acroread?

----------

## h2sammo

 *bobspencer123 wrote:*   

> I think you want to have -hpijs and -static-ppds and rebuild package and go from there.
> 
> edit: might also want to add lpadmin to groups.

 

```

bobby@localhost ~ $ emerge -pv hplip

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.10.2-r4  USE="X fax hpcups libnotify policykit qt4 snmp udev-acl -doc -hpijs -minimal -new-hpcups -parport -scanner -static-ppds" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```

bobby@localhost ~ $ groups

lp wheel floppy audio cdrom video games usb users lpadmin portage bobby plugdev vmware
```

now that i removed those 2 USE flags i do not have hp-deskjet_6980.ppd.gz files to select when hp-setup asks me for them. all i have is ppd files for deskjet with 3 digits (6XX, etc). i tried one of them and i got hit with the same queue setup fail CUPS error.

hplip does NOT have a cups USE flag for me to enable so i dont know how to make it see CUPS. my whole system has cups USE flag enabled so all my packages will pull it in if it is available.

----------

## bobspencer123

if you try to install from cups interface does your printer show up?

localhost:631 > Administration [tab] > Add Printer > Name stuff > Device [this is where it should automagically show your printer once its turned on and plugged in].

----------

## h2sammo

not only does it show up, but i can even print a test page from root and user (bobby).

----------

## bobspencer123

then don't even use the hp-setup utility if you can print (assuming you can now print from programs). This is how I install my printer. I don't even mess around with the hp-setup program as it spits stupid errors at me too.

----------

## h2sammo

bobspencer

please my previous posts. i can only print test pages from CUPS utility interface. None of my programs are able to see my printer and/or use it.

----------

## d2_racing

You can print from cups but other then that, you can't.

That's weird, can you post this :

```

# cd /etc/udev/rules.d 

# ls -la

```

----------

## h2sammo

correct.

```

bobby@localhost ~ $ cd /etc/udev/rules.d 

bobby@localhost /etc/udev/rules.d $ ls -la

total 276

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 Apr 21 16:05 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   4096 Apr 21 11:25 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      0 Apr 21 11:25 .keep_sys-fs_udev-0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6733 Apr 21 15:42 40-hplip.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    509 Apr 21 15:42 56-hpmud_support.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2283 Apr 19 21:37 70-bluetooth-pcmcia.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    228 Apr 19 21:37 70-bluetooth.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 136720 Apr  6 12:53 70-libgphoto2.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  93795 Apr  6 10:58 70-libsane.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    855 Dec 10 09:44 70-persistent-cd.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    472 Apr 21 11:26 70-persistent-net.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     83 Apr 19 21:33 90-hal.rules
```

----------

## bobspencer123

I had forgotten that I added a local udev rule (a while back) for my printer because I couldn't use the scanner portion of my multifunction without it. Maybe something like this would help you (maybe?).

#/etc/udev/rules.d/91-local.rules

```

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="8804", MODE="0664", SYMLINK+="HP"

```

then restart udev

#udevadm control --reload-rules

#udevadm trigger ****** [not sure if you would need this]

----------

## h2sammo

i dont know where to get those ID numbers from.

----------

## bobspencer123

 *h2sammo wrote:*   

> i dont know where to get those ID numbers from.

 

try using the numbers I posted (i think they might be correct)

or you could try to find them yourself by doing:

# lsusb -v | grep --after-context=30 -i hewlett-packard

look for the part that says idProduct + idVendor

I have found that udev doesn't like the preceding 0x that comes before 03f0 ... i.e. 0x03f0  ... just use 03f0

----------

## h2sammo

ok here are is my info:

```
  idVendor           0x03f0 Hewlett-Packard

  idProduct          0x8804 DeskJet 6980 series

```

now how do i create the rule you  mentioned?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

When I say post below, I mean on a pastebin. Some of these files can get quite big.

Wipe or save the contents of /var/log/cups.  Then make sure its empty.

Print a test page (that works) and post the content of /var/log/cups

Remove/save the content of /var/log/cups again, now post the content of /var/log/cups again.

That will give us a set of logs that works and a set of logs that doesn't.

If that does not provide enough information, we can change the LogLevel to get more information.

----------

## h2sammo

```
localhost ~ # rm -r /var/log/cups/

localhost ~ # ls  /var/log/cups

localhost ~ #
```

printed test page from user bobby using CUPS browser interface

```
localhost ~ # ls  /var/log/cups

page_log

localhost ~ # cat /var/log/cups/page_log

HP_Deskjet_6988 bobby 14 [22/Apr/2010:13:54:10 -0500] 1 1STATE: +connecting-to-device - localhost
```

remove contents of /var/log/cups again

```

localhost ~ # rm -r /var/log/cups/

localhost ~ # ls  /var/log/cups

localhost ~ # 
```

btw gnome prompts me with a message when the printer is printing. said problem still remains however

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

I want to see whats in the log files, not that they exist. Sorry for not being clear.

However, that only the page log is written after a successful print is useful.

What is in the logs when the print fails ?

----------

## bobspencer123

 *h2sammo wrote:*   

> ok here are is my info:
> 
> ```
>   idVendor           0x03f0 Hewlett-Packard
> 
> ...

 

# nano /etc/udev/rules.d/91-local.rules

---- enter the below information

```

ATTRS{idVendor}=="03f0", ATTRS{idProduct}=="8804", MODE="0664", SYMLINK+="HP"

```

then enter these commands:

# udevadm control --reload-rules 

# udevadm trigger

--- maybe even turn on and off your printer for safe measure

--- try printing from a program like firefox / openoffice, etc...

--- also you can see if the symlink was created (meaning the rule worked) by doing

# ls -all /dev/HP

----------

## h2sammo

neddy

i tried printing this page from chromium. I have no printers given to me as choices, just "Print to file". i checked the /var/log/cups folder and there is no change: its empty since my last rm -r.Last edited by h2sammo on Thu Apr 22, 2010 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## h2sammo

bobdancer

```

localhost ~ # udevadm control --reload-rules

localhost ~ # udevadm trigger

localhost ~ # ls -all /dev/HP

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 Apr 22 15:00 /dev/HP -> usbdev1.9_ep81
```

i tried printing from firefox, i have no printer to chose from

----------

## h2sammo

```
localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

 * Stopping cupsd ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

localhost ~ # ls /var/log/cups

error_log

localhost ~ # cat /var/log/cups/error_log

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Remote access is disabled.

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Full reload is required.

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 35 types, 41 filters...

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Full reload complete.

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:38 -0500] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

E [22/Apr/2010:15:29:39 -0500] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:39 -0500] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 4...

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:39 -0500] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 6...

I [22/Apr/2010:15:29:39 -0500] Resuming new connection processing...

```

----------

## bobspencer123

 *h2sammo wrote:*   

> bobdancer
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost ~ # udevadm control --reload-rules
> ...

 

to me it's weird the /dev/HP points to usbdev1.9_ep81

my points to:  dev/HP -> bus/usb/004/002

----

I'm starting to run out of ideas but have a couple more to try:

First: do you have the ppds use flag enabled for cups. If not enable this and remerge cups and try to reinstall printer through cups interface. Second: I didn't realize previously that I'm also using the new-hpcups use flag with the HPLIP package so can/should try using that too. EDIT: you already have arch version installed.

edit 2: I also noticed that the arch version of cups requires the usb use flag to be enabled. If you are using arch cups package make sure this is set too. (should be global use flag anyways most likely)

----------

## h2sammo

Neddy

reinstalled the printer from CUPS interface.

contents of /var/log/cups before installation:

```
localhost bobby # ls /var/log/cups

access_log  error_log

```

contents of those files:

access_log http://omploader.org/vNGE1bg

error_log   http://omploader.org/vNGE1bw

contents AFTER i installed the printer as user bobby and printed test page from CUPS interface as user bobby:

```
localhost bobby # ls /var/log/cups

access_log  error_log  page_log

```

contents of those files:

access_log http://omploader.org/vNGE1dA

error_log   http://omploader.org/vNGE1dQ

page_log   http://omploader.org/vNGE1dg

I also tried printing from openoffice. this time the printer dialog shows a generic printer but printing fails on the way to it. New contents of cups logs:

```

localhost bobby # ls /var/log/cups

access_log  error_log  page_log
```

access_log http://omploader.org/vNGE1dA

error_log   http://omploader.org/vNGE1dQ

page_log   http://omploader.org/vNGE1dg

bobspencer

i re-emerged as follows:

```
localhost bobby # emerge -pv hplip cups

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1  USE="X acl dbus java jpeg ldap pam perl php png ppds python samba slp ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -kerberos -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="en -de -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.10.2-r4  USE="X fax hpcups libnotify new-hpcups policykit qt4 snmp static-ppds udev-acl -doc -hpijs -minimal -parport -scanner" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## h2sammo

i am using the arch version of both cups and hplip. now i can get hp-check to check the device with no errors. the check even recognizes cups. i still however am NOT able to print from anywhere except the test page using CUPS interface (both from root and user).

full hp-check message: http://omploader.org/vNGFtYQ

i am battling an "unable to queue problem and i think it appears below as well:

```

---------------------------------

| INSTALLED CUPS PRINTER QUEUES |

---------------------------------

 

lpstat

------

Type: Unknown

Device URI: Unable to connect to host.
```

```
bobby@localhost ~ $ lpstat -a

lpstat: Unable to connect to host.

bobby@localhost ~ $ tail /var/log/cups/error_log

.

.

.

E [27/Apr/2010:09:52:24 -0500] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.
```

```
bobby@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1   MW20-PPL-2106U01.ncaur.usda.gov MW20-PPL-2106U01 localhost

::1      localhost
```

```

bobby@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/cups/client.conf

ServerName MW20-PPL2106W01.ncaur.usda.gov
```

```
bobby@localhost ~ $ lpstat -hlocalhost -p -d

printer HP_Deskjet_6988 is idle.  enabled since Wed Apr 21 15:28:36 2010

system default destination: HP_Deskjet_6988

bobby@localhost ~ $ echo "testing testing 123" | lpr

lpr: Error - scheduler not responding!

bobby@localhost ~ $ echo "testing testing 123" | lpr -P HP_Deskjet_6988

lpr: Unable to connect to host.
```

```
bobby@localhost ~ $ tail /var/log/cups/access_log

localhost - root [27/Apr/2010:08:15:35 -0500] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 95 - -

localhost - - [27/Apr/2010:08:15:35 -0500] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 401 170 CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer successful-ok

localhost - root [27/Apr/2010:08:15:35 -0500] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 200 170 CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer successful-ok

localhost - root [27/Apr/2010:08:15:35 -0500] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 500 95 - -

localhost - root [27/Apr/2010:08:15:38 -0500] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 95 - -

localhost - - [27/Apr/2010:08:15:39 -0500] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 401 170 CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer successful-ok

localhost - root [27/Apr/2010:08:15:39 -0500] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 200 170 CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer successful-ok

localhost - root [27/Apr/2010:08:15:38 -0500] "POST /admin HTTP/1.1" 500 95 - -

localhost - - [27/Apr/2010:08:16:08 -0500] "POST /printers/HP_Deskjet_6988 HTTP/1.1" 200 491 Print-Job client-error-not-authorized

localhost - - [27/Apr/2010:08:16:17 -0500] "POST /printers/HP_Deskjet_6988 HTTP/1.1" 200 492 Print-Job successful-ok
```

```
bobby@localhost ~ $ tail /var/log/cups/error_log

E [27/Apr/2010:08:00:12 -0500] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

E [27/Apr/2010:08:09:23 -0500] [cups-deviced] PID 18442 (bluetooth) stopped with status 1!

E [27/Apr/2010:08:10:01 -0500] [cups-deviced] PID 18467 (bluetooth) stopped with status 1!

E [27/Apr/2010:08:11:24 -0500] [cups-deviced] PID 18518 (bluetooth) stopped with status 1!

E [27/Apr/2010:08:15:29 -0500] PID 18540 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi) crashed on signal 6!

E [27/Apr/2010:08:15:35 -0500] PID 18543 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi) crashed on signal 6!

E [27/Apr/2010:08:15:39 -0500] PID 18544 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi) crashed on signal 6!

E [27/Apr/2010:08:16:08 -0500] Returning IPP client-error-not-authorized for Print-Job (ipp://localhost:631/printers/HP_Deskjet_6988) from localhost

E [27/Apr/2010:09:03:13 -0500] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

E [27/Apr/2010:09:52:24 -0500] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.
```

what do you think?Last edited by h2sammo on Tue Apr 27, 2010 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bobspencer123

It is normal that lp is not working with the new hpcups driver as it no longer uses that interface/protocol. The only thing that I can think that is causing this conflict is if you have the usb printer support configured in your kernel. If you do you should disable this as I believe it can cause a conflict with the protocol that the new hp driver uses.

You can check whether you have this support by doing:

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i config_usb_printer

if it says yes then you need to turn it to no:

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

***navigate to*** Device Drivers -> USB support -> [ ] USB Printer Support ** make sure this box is not [*]

*** then recompile kernel and copy over to /boot

# make && make modules_install

*** optional mount /boot if you it isn't already

# mount /boot

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/name-of-your-kernel-in-grub.conf

# reboot

----------

## h2sammo

thank you all. i have fixed it.

i have changed the following:

```
localhost bobby # cat /etc/cups/client.conf

#ServerName MW20-PPL2106W01.ncaur.usda.gov

ServerName localhost

```

now hplip sees the printer and all printing works. 

man...

so it was not an hplip problem afterall.Last edited by h2sammo on Tue Apr 27, 2010 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed,cups was.

----------

